# Kenzie Conformation! Stunted Yearling.



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

She is gaining weight and her feet are looking so much better.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Now THAT is a short back. My first impression was of an adorable little giraffe. She definitely has some imperfections, but they make her cuter.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She looks better.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

She is looking good endiku, great job. I'm surprised how good her legs look with all she has been through. She does have a short back and her hips seem small compared to her front, but that may catch up yet with some more groceries and filling out. 
Again great job and so glad she is doing so well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is looking good. That toe out in front is really not an issue as it starts up high and is likely due to her being narrow and needing more filling out. She is tied in at the knee at this point. She has nice roomy knees and hocks. 

Hinds look a little funky yet.. but give her time. 

Honestly? I think in a year a person who does not know her history would be able to say, "This horse was starved" except, perhaps, on radiographs or bone scans.. and maybe not even then.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. She does look like a brown girraffe doesn't she? Thats great xD teeny tiny little butt, 

a bit uphill looking, short back...all she needs is a few spots. I do agree, now that I look, about just how short that back is. Do you think it might have something to do with how big her belly looks? I think it was Sharpie that mentioned that she's really just disporportionate and once she fills out, the belly won't look so big, and I tend to agree. Elana, hopefully you're right about her front legs. I do believe her sire was tied in at the knees so that probably won't go away, but anything is good! She has enough problems with those back legs as it is o.o they're SUCH a mess right now, and those back feet are terribly thin and unhealthy. At this point I see cow hocked and then her left toe pointing out, but not her right toe- which I definitely think is linked to her malnoutrition considering that I don't ever remember that being a problem as a suckling or weanling. It has already decreased though, just by taking off that excess toe and leveling it out again (inner wall wasn't growing as fast as the outer wall, causing her to not step evenly. OUCH!) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I THINK that the way she's standing camped under is still due in part to pain as well. Her feet are still definitely sore, even if its less so than it was before.

I'm thinking she'll never have the big butt that I'm used to (grew up around stock horses) but I'll be satisfied with at least a porportional one xD she definitely seems to be adding weight back there last...her shoulders, belly, neck, and chest have beefed up a lot in the past two months but not so much in that hind end. Ah well, we still have time  and I'll be satisfied with her being a decent light to medium work trail horse for someone honestly. Anything else is just a bonus.

Looking back at her photos from six and five weeks ago though, she's come so far. No more pencil necks and being swallowed by blankets for us!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She just needs time, correct nutrition and correct farrier work. And more time.

Thin horses.. especially young ones.. are often cow hocked. Remember.. they have used all their reserves and then gone into their muscles to stay alive. This means it can take a lot of time to build that back. 

TIME TIME TIME. 
I suspect she may be better than you can think. She just needs to eat and gain and eat and gain.. and nothing too fast. 

and did I mention she needs time? 

You are doing a great job.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is looking so wonderful! Please pat yourself on the back from me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I honestly don't think she's that bad at all. She just looks like she's very immature, which makes sense. Overall, she definitely looks like a thoroughbred, just at 6 months instead of 12. Her shoulder looks a little bit straight, and her canons seem a bit long, but overall I really don't want to critique her because it's like critiquing a 6 month old- I don't think you can get anything but a vague idea of what she's going to be later. 
You've definitely done wonders with her already!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I know...the farrier couldn't believe that she's a little over 16 months old. When I brought her out there they actually got upset with me for bringing an extra horse along with the arab and yearling I had said I'd be bringing, until they realized that she indeed WAS the yearling. Poor, scrawny gal xD

I do love that her neck is twice as wide as it was, and that nasty dip between her neck and shoulders has filled in. Her butt isn't a triangle anymore either, which is definitely good. I'm glad that you guys do see potential behind all of the nutrition...it gives me hope. I definitely don't see her being ready to be backed until her fourth year or so, but thats aye-ok with us as long as we can find her a new home that agrees. 

I'll just be glad when I can finally see her running again. I haven't seen her go back a old-woman trot yet and I know its because of those poor, nasty feet. Her frogs are like nothing I've ever seen, including my mini mare who had poor hoof care for years. They're probably taking up 1/8 of her hoof instead of half of it, and brittle. The farrier definitely has her work cut out for her!

I'm so encouraged though. This lady has co-written books on barelfoot rehabilitation trimming, and has turned around dozens of horses. One of which is a thoroughbred gelding that they own, named Jolly Rogers. I had the pleasure of getting to take him out for a spin yesterday and he's just such a sweet guy. He's been all over the country on 100 mile endurance races, all barefoot- after an 18 month recovery from severe lameness when they got him off of the track many years ago. I can only hope that the farrier can do the same with Kenzie. Apparently Jolly had abcesses, bad frogs, and underrun heels just like she does, so there is hope! xD even if we do have to grow an entire new foot.

And just because I'm slightly proud of getting to ride him...a picture of us for you guys


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Endiku, she's looking so amazing!

She does have some minor imperfections; appears to be a bit straight through the shoulder, her croup is rather short and fairly steep (though that may change as she grows), her legs aren't perfect, but they're decent. She does out a bit in front and she appears rather close-hocked in the back, but that may change as she fills out as well. She toes out in the back and that might not change, but I've seen worse. It also appears that she's going to have a very short, thick neck that ties in rather low.

With those cannons as long as they are, I'm sure she'll grow up quite a bit, though maybe not to her full potential.

I see absolutely nothing there that says she couldn't be a very nice riding horse when she's grown .


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I know...the farrier couldn't believe that she's a little over 16 months old. When I brought her out there they actually got upset with me for bringing an extra horse along with the arab and yearling I had said I'd be bringing, until they realized that she indeed WAS the yearling. Poor, scrawny gal xD
> 
> I do love that her neck is twice as wide as it was, and that nasty dip between her neck and shoulders has filled in. Her butt isn't a triangle anymore either, which is definitely good. I'm glad that you guys do see potential behind all of the nutrition...it gives me hope. I definitely don't see her being ready to be backed until her fourth year or so, but thats aye-ok with us as long as we can find her a new home that agrees.
> 
> ...


Good lord, he's stunning! Show Kenzie his picture, tell her this is what you want her to grow up to be LOL.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She has a few faults, mainly her hind end, but after she gets caught up on her weight etc, she will probably look Totally different. Ditto to the other post.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You hit her hinds right on the nail Smrobs xD there are some definite cow hocks and toeing out going on back there. Its a bit hard for me to tell just how bad the cow hocks are though because she tends to stand under herself (pain still?) and splayed out a little. I have seen improvement in how much she toes on on that left hind that was literally sticking out at almost a 45 degree angle, but I'm hoping that with getting those feet fixed up, they'll correct themselves even more.

Do you guys think it would hurt to pony her out at a walk for about 3/4 - 1 mile a few times a week with me when I do my rounds to check the fence? I thought it might help her gain a little bit of muscle but I don't want to ask too much of her either.


soenjer- right? Thats exactly what I need to do. I'll tell her that he's her new role model and that I'd be cool with even a sound 4-5 mile trail ride  Jolly definitely has way better conformation than she does but hey, they say endurance is only half about confo and half about heart, right? LOL.

How much more weight do you guys think miss Kenzie needs? I'm thinking maybe another 50 at least. I'm sure that as her stamina increases and she has more energy, she'll self exercise more and hopefully build up a little muscle.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That hind end business is what I have seen in EVERY starved rescue I have had.. even adult ones. Just keep trimming the feet level and true and give good feed. If her frogs are that small I would be tempted to use something on her feet to help keep the moisture in so that they grow out a little better (like Hooflex.. nothing too aggressive at all). 

Give her time and food. Seriously. She is still too far from the goal post to judge.. and too young to boot. Remember.. she has to make up months and months in addition to grow properly now... that is a lot and it takes time.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny you should mention that Elana, we just bought a bottle of Hooflex hoof conditioner for my mini mare xD I'll try using it on Kenzie's feet too. I find it kind of fun to 'paint' the bottom of their feet with it. lol!


----------

